# Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

						Aqua Computer hat die D5 Next vorgestellt, eine Pumpe für Custom-Wasserkühlungen, die auf einer klassischen D5 basiert und um einen Elektronikteil erweitert wurde. Die D5 Next enthält eine PWM-Lüftersteuerung, einen Temperatursensor und kann die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit berechnen. Der Entkoppler streut gleichzeitig das RGB-Licht. Insgesamt handle es sich um "die Komplettlösung".

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*


----------



## knightmare80 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Meine D5 von Aquacomputer ist genau nach 2 jahren defekt gegangen. (Der Rotor der Pumpe hat auf einmal geschliffen) Für mich kommt keine mehr in den PC. 
Gibt genug alternativen die wenigstens länger halten.

(Update 12.10.2018 Nach einigen Mails mit jemanden von Aquacomputer hier im Forum, bekomme ich bei verfügbarkeit einen neuen Rotor und damit ist meine Pumpe wieder lauffähig. Ein großen Dank an den Support und die Hilfe !!! )


----------



## tigra456 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Die sieht fett aus.  Würde ich mir holen. Nur ob sie in mein AGB Top EK XRES passt.... sieht nicht so aus.
Eigentlich hätte ich die neue Alphacool VPP genommen aber bei so viel negativ Berichten...
Die EK D5 PWM macht ihren Job bislang echt gut...


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

RGB in WaKü-Pumpen! ENDLICH! 




()


----------



## tigra456 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Jo da drüber kann man echt streiten. Die Anzeige und die Messung vom Durchfluss/Temp find ich super.


----------



## Shoggy (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



knightmare80 schrieb:


> Meine D5 von Aquacomputer ist genau nach 2 jahren defekt gegangen. (Der Rotor der Pumpe hat auf einmal geschliffen) Für mich kommt keine mehr in den PC.
> Gibt genug alternativen die wenigstens länger halten.



Wenn das Lager so weit abgetragen wurde, dass der Metallrotor sogar am Grundkörper schleift muss man aber fairerweise sagen, dass das ganz sicher nicht einfach so passiert ist. Häufigste Ursache für solche Probleme sind ungeeignete Kühlmittel - allem voran Pastel- und Metallic-Kram, der feine Partikel enthält, die nach und nach das Lager abtragen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Die Anzeige und die Messung vom Durchfluss/Temp find ich super.



Absolut, ich ebenfalls. Erspart weitere Sensorik die man einbauen müsste und ist als integrierte (und so denke ich entsprechend duchdachte/kalibrierte) Lösung sicherlich genauer als Drittlösungen.
Die Kompaktheit der Bauweise ist auch sehr schön geworden (da könnte ich auf dem Raum den meine ASXT+Shoggy Sandwich einnimmt ja gefühlt zwei unterbringen). Nur der elendige Mainstreamtrend dass heute wirklich alles und jeder RGB haben muss nervt wirklich. Ja, natürlich kann man die Dinger abschalten (?), noch besser wäre es aber wenn mans gar nicht mit zahlen müsste. Ich mache da nicht mal dem Hersteller nen Vorwurf, die müssen auch nur das machen was sich offenbar in der Masse am besten verkauft.


----------



## Mufflon (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Hat die Pumpe zusätzliche Funktionen oder Steuerungsmöglichkeiten, die man mit einer D5 + Aquaero 5 + externen DF-Sensor nicht hat?


----------



## knightmare80 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Wenn das Lager so weit abgetragen wurde, dass der Metallrotor sogar am Grundkörper schleift muss man aber fairerweise sagen, dass das ganz sicher nicht einfach so passiert ist. Häufigste Ursache für solche Probleme sind ungeeignete Kühlmittel - allem voran Pastel- und Metallic-Kram, der feine Partikel enthält, die nach und nach das Lager abtragen.



Leider immer nur Dest. Wasser genommen. Und der PC lief nicht mal 24/7 ... Der Kegel, also das einzigste sich bewegende Teil läuft einfach unrund und es ist sogar die D5 mit Aquabus...


----------



## Echo321 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Kompaktheit der Bauweise ist auch sehr schön geworden (da könnte ich auf dem Raum den meine ASXT+Shoggy Sandwich einnimmt ja gefühlt zwei unterbringen)..



Meine Pumpe steht seit Jahren auf einem Shoggy "lose" im Gehäuse rum und bei jedem Transport nervt mich das. Ich hab einiges versucht aber irgendwie ist das so immer noch die beste entkoppelte Lösung (selbst "aufhängen" mit Gummibändern war nicht so toll). Hab mich länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt aber die Next sieht spannend aus


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Mehr Funktionen: Yeay
Mehr rgb: buuuuh! Jetzt mal im Ernst solangsam wirds echt absurd das man nurnoch blinkenden Kram bekommt. Ich weiß man muss es nicht nutzen, aber mich ärgert das ich den Mist mitzahlen darf dafür das es nach der Deaktivierung nie wieder leuchtet....


----------



## Longinos (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Echo321 schrieb:


> Meine Pumpe steht seit Jahren auf einem Shoggy "lose" im Gehäuse rum und bei jedem Transport nervt mich das. Ich hab einiges versucht aber irgendwie ist das so immer noch die beste entkoppelte Lösung (selbst "aufhängen" mit Gummibändern war nicht so toll). Hab mich länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt aber die Next sieht spannend aus



Selbst auf stufe 1 gibt es Vibrationsgeräusche, wenn man die D5 mit  Gummipuffer verschraubt, also ist und bleibt der Küchenschwamm immer noch die beste Lösung, wenn man keine Vibrationsgeräusche haben möchte!


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



knightmare80 schrieb:


> Leider immer nur Dest. Wasser genommen. Und der PC lief nicht mal 24/7 ... Der Kegel, also das einzigste sich bewegende Teil läuft einfach unrund und es ist sogar die D5 mit Aquabus...



Und dann AquaComputer schlecht darstellen, wenn man selbst schuld am Problem war.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightmare80 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Und dann AquaComputer schlecht darstellen, wenn man selbst schuld am Problem war.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Ob ich jetzt mein AT-Protect nehme oder mal mit dest. Wasser laufen lasse, sollte einer Pumpe keine großen Probleme bereiten. Wir wollen mal festhalten das es Zusätze und Fertigmischungen gibt die nicht gut für Pumpen sind. Ich war nur traurig das ich keine Hilfe erhalten hatte und jeder darf seine Meinung kund tun. Habe selber viele Produkte von Aquacomputer zb Aquaero 6LT & 6XT weil es nichts besseres gibt. Ich rede nicht schlecht über die Firma, aber meine alte D5 hat leider nicht gehalten.


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



knightmare80 schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt mein AT-Protect nehme oder mal mit dest. Wasser laufen lasse, sollte einer Pumpe keine großen Probleme bereiten. Wir wollen mal festhalten das es Zusätze und Fertigmischungen gibt die nicht gut für Pumpen sind. Ich war nur traurig das ich keine Hilfe erhalten hatte und jeder darf seine Meinung kund tun. Habe selber viele Produkte von Aquacomputer zb Aquaero 6LT & 6XT weil es nichts besseres gibt. Ich rede nicht schlecht über die Firma, aber meine alte D5 hat leider nicht gehalten.



Doch es macht einen riesigen Unterschied. Es mag Zusätze geben, welche nicht gut sind, das sind aber meistens welche mit Farbe, welche nicht für den Alltag gedacht sind, sonder zu Show-Zwecken. 
Eine vernünftige, angepasste Wasserkühlflüssigkeit, enthält Stoffe, welche zur Schmierung der Pumpe beitragen. Wenn du nur destilliertes Wasser nutzt, fällt diese Schmierung weg und man braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Pumpe dann schneller, sehr viel schneller altert und dann halt auf einmal Defekt ist. 

Ich kann einfach nicht Nachvollziehen, wie manche hunderte von Euro in eine Wasserkühlung investieren und dann bei den Zusätzen ein paar wenige Euro sparen wollen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Ich kann kar nicht verstehen warum meine Aquariumpumpen nur jahrelang ohne "Schmiermittel" durchgehalten haben... und das 24/7 und nicht nur 5 Stunden pro Tag beim Zocken etc.


----------



## knightmare80 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Doch es macht einen riesigen Unterschied. Es mag Zusätze geben, welche nicht gut sind, das sind aber meistens welche mit Farbe, welche nicht für den Alltag gedacht sind, sonder zu Show-Zwecken.
> Eine vernünftige, angepasste Wasserkühlflüssigkeit, enthält Stoffe, welche zur Schmierung der Pumpe beitragen. Wenn du nur destilliertes Wasser nutzt, fällt diese Schmierung weg und man braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Pumpe dann schneller, sehr viel schneller altert und dann halt auf einmal Defekt ist.
> 
> Ich kann einfach nicht Nachvollziehen, wie manche hunderte von Euro in eine Wasserkühlung investieren und dann bei den Zusätzen ein paar wenige Euro sparen wollen.



Zur Info, Ich benutze immer >> *Double Protect Ultra *<< bzw. beim Basteln dest. Wasser oder AT-Protect für den Probelauf sowie Dichtheitstest. Fakt ist, die Pumpe geht nicht mehr und meine anderen Pumpen sind nach Jahren immer noch fehlerfrei im Einsatz. 
Ich stehe hinter Aquacomputer und verwende im Dauerbetrieb auch IHRE Produkte, mehr kann ich nun wirklich nicht tun. Hatte ich halt ein Montagsmodell.  

Finde die neue Pumpe vom System her richtig gelungen, weil die Möglichkeit über die Pumpe etwas zu regeln erspart für die kleineren Budget´s die Steuerung mit Kabel und Sensoren.


----------



## Lexx (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> angepasste Wasserkühlflüssigkeit, enthält Stoffe, welche zur Schmierung der Pumpe beitragen


Aha, und welche wären das?



tigra456 schrieb:


> die neue Alphacool VPP genommen aber bei so viel negativ Berichten...


Wenn du die 755 V2 meinst - ich gebe üblicherweise keine "Empfehlungen" ab - aber von der sind mir seit letztem Winter 
3 Exemplare nacheinander puu gegangen. 

Irgendwann beginnen sie in immer kürzeren Abständen nicht mehr anzulaufen, manchmal nach 1 Minute, manchmal 
nach 2 Stunden laufen sie doch wieder an, bis sie schlussendlich gar nicht mehr starten.

Momentan bin ich a bissl ratlos bezüglich Pumpen... denke, ich werde mal eine Aquastream probieren..


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



knightmare80 schrieb:


> Leider immer nur Dest. Wasser genommen. Und der PC lief nicht mal 24/7 ... Der Kegel, also das einzigste sich bewegende Teil läuft einfach unrund und es ist sogar die D5 mit Aquabus...





knightmare80 schrieb:


> Zur Info, Ich benutze immer >> *Double Protect Ultra *<< bzw. beim Basteln dest. Wasser oder AT-Protect für den Probelauf sowie Dichtheitstest. Fakt ist, die Pumpe geht nicht mehr und meine anderen Pumpen sind nach Jahren immer noch fehlerfrei im Einsatz.
> Ich stehe hinter Aquacomputer und verwende im Dauerbetrieb auch IHRE Produkte, mehr kann ich nun wirklich nicht tun. Hatte ich halt ein Montagsmodell.
> 
> Finde die neue Pumpe vom System her richtig gelungen, weil die Möglichkeit über die Pumpe etwas zu regeln erspart für die kleineren Budget´s die Steuerung mit Kabel und Sensoren.





Man kann natürlich auch ein Montagsmodell bekommen, keine Produktion ist perfekt. An was es nun gelegen hat, kann man jetzt sicherlich nicht mehr feststellen. Die D5 ist denke ich aber mal die mit meist verbaute Pumpe und es gibt etliche zufriedene User, nur weil man eine defekte ist, NIE wieder eine solche zu wollen... fragwürdige Einstellung, aber egal.

Was genau in den Mitteln ist zum schmieren? Ich bin kein Chemiker, wenn man aber etwas im Netz hin und her sucht, liest man sehr viel von Problemen mit Pumpen, welche mit nur dest. Wasser betrieben wurden und die Symptome mit einem Zusatz besser wurden oder Problem ganz weg waren.

Ich selbst finde eine Wasserkühlung zu teuer um eben ein paar Euro an irgend einer Flüssigkeit zu sparen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Mufflon schrieb:


> Hat die Pumpe zusätzliche Funktionen oder Steuerungsmöglichkeiten, die man mit einer D5 + Aquaero 5 + externen DF-Sensor nicht hat?



Sie leuchtet!
Auf Wunsch auch blau.




arcDaniel schrieb:


> Doch es macht einen riesigen Unterschied. Es mag Zusätze geben, welche nicht gut sind, das sind aber meistens welche mit Farbe, welche nicht für den Alltag gedacht sind, sonder zu Show-Zwecken.
> Eine vernünftige, angepasste Wasserkühlflüssigkeit, enthält Stoffe, welche zur Schmierung der Pumpe beitragen. Wenn du nur destilliertes Wasser nutzt, fällt diese Schmierung weg und man braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Pumpe dann schneller, sehr viel schneller altert und dann halt auf einmal Defekt ist.
> 
> Ich kann einfach nicht Nachvollziehen, wie manche hunderte von Euro in eine Wasserkühlung investieren und dann bei den Zusätzen ein paar wenige Euro sparen wollen.





Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich kann kar nicht verstehen warum meine Aquariumpumpen nur jahrelang ohne "Schmiermittel" durchgehalten haben... und das 24/7 und nicht nur 5 Stunden pro Tag beim Zocken etc.



Die D5 ist seitens Lowara genauso für den Betrieb mit reinem Wasser freigegeben, das ist keine Eheim-Besonderheit.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die D5 ist seitens Lowara genauso für den Betrieb mit reinem Wasser freigegeben, das ist keine Eheim-Besonderheit.



Das wußte ich bereits, aber nett das du das hier offiziell nochmal bestätigst.


----------



## Shoggy (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sie leuchtet!
> Auf Wunsch auch blau.



Das kennen wir doch irgendwo her... 

YouTube


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Habe Montag schon mal bestellt


----------



## TheEpicHorst (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Wird die pumpe in diesem jahr noch breit verfügbar sein oder sollte man jetzt vorbestellen um überhaupt demnächst eine zu bekommen?


----------



## Shoggy (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Wird die pumpe in diesem jahr noch breit verfügbar sein oder sollte man jetzt vorbestellen um überhaupt demnächst eine zu bekommen?



Die Auslieferung beginnt in ca. zwei Wochen. Noch sind nicht alle Pumpen aus der ersten Charge vergeben bzw. bestellt.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Dann sollte ich ja gute Karten haben


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Ich bin auch am überlegen doch noch zu bestellen, was mich aber im Moment davon abhält ist der AGB, eigentlich würde ich einen Aqualis mitbestellen, jedoch nervt es, dass man nur ein kleinen Loch zum einfüllen hat, zum anderen soll es mit meinem Cryofuel manchmal zu Schaumbildung kommen (in einem Forum gelesen, ob es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt... mach mich dennoch stutzig). Einen EK AGB Bestellen, wäre auch ok, aber dann wieder auf mehreren Stellen bestellen (Versandkosten...) eieiei.....


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Falls es dir die entscheidung leichter macht,
Ab 20 Euro Warenwert zahlst du bei Vorkasse keine Versandkosten.


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Falls es dir die entscheidung leichter macht,
> Ab 20 Euro Warenwert zahlst du bei Vorkasse keine Versandkosten.



Auch ausserhalb von Deutschland?


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Da kannst du nachsehen.
Aqua Computer Webshop - Liefer- und Versandkosten


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Da kannst du nachsehen.
> Aqua Computer Webshop - Liefer- und Versandkosten



Danke also kein Gratis Versandt, was das ganze wieder um 11Euro teurer macht. Eigentlich nicht so schlimm, aber Pumpe mit AGB, werde ich so 220Euro gedreht haben, wenn ich den, besser gefallenden, EK AGB nhemen, beim Aqualis wäre ich bei nur etwa 180Euro.

Wie gesagt, mich stört am Aqualis das Einfüllen, aber das macht man ja nicht jeden Tag, zum anderen die Sache mit der Schaumbildung, Einzelfall, Fehler vom Aqualis? Betrifft altes/neues Modell? Fehler vom User?
EK-CryoFuel Clear foaming what’s the deal EK - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## ludscha (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Ich habe bei meinem Aqualis 440 ml keine Schaumbildung, benutze aber auch DP Ultra.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Die Auslieferung beginnt in ca. zwei Wochen. Noch sind nicht alle Pumpen aus der ersten Charge vergeben bzw. bestellt.



Wann kommt denn die zweite? Ich muss auch mal planen.


----------



## NiXoN (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

@Venom89: Hast Du nur die Pumpe bestellt oder auch das neue Ultitop? Oder kommt sie direkt an den AGB?

Bin auch am Überlegen, aber ich hab 2x D5 mit Aqua-Bus und eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Das wäre halt ne teure Geschichte für mich.


----------



## Shoggy (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mich stört am Aqualis das Einfüllen, aber das macht man ja nicht jeden Tag, zum anderen die Sache mit der Schaumbildung, Einzelfall, Fehler vom Aqualis? Betrifft altes/neues Modell? Fehler vom User?
> EK-CryoFuel Clear foaming what’s the deal EK - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


Ist mir bei der Form vom aqualis nicht bekannt und wenn ich mir dort die Kommentare anderer User ansehe, dann scheint es wohl doch eher auf das Kühlmittel als Ursache hinaus zulaufen.



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die zweite? Ich muss auch mal planen.


Weitere Teile, die dann erst mal lange reichen sollten, erwarten wir kurzfristig. Ich denke problematischer wird dann eher wieder die Lieferzeit auf Grund des generellen Rückstatus in der Fertigung. Die Pumpe wird erst mal bevorzugt behandelt um sie verfügbar zu haben, aber das wird natürlich auch nach und nach in den normalen Fertigungslauf übergehen und damit dann auch längere Lieferzeiten aufweisen.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

@Shoggy
Hast ne PN


----------



## Venom89 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



NiXoN schrieb:


> @Venom89: Hast Du nur die Pumpe bestellt oder auch das neue Ultitop? Oder kommt sie direkt an den AGB?
> 
> Bin auch am Überlegen, aber ich hab 2x D5 mit Aqua-Bus und eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Das wäre halt ne teure Geschichte für mich.



Nur die Pumpe.
Kommt bei mir mit einem Heatkiller Tube zum einsatz. 
Ist halt mein Hobby, daher darf es ruhig was kosten .
Der Aquero wir sich über Verwandschaft freuen


----------



## NiXoN (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nur die Pumpe.
> Kommt bei mir mit einem Heatkiller Tube zum einsatz.



Hattest Du den Verbund HK-Tube und D5 schonmal im Einsatz? Einige haben sich jetzt zu Vibrationen und Schall geäußert. Wie ist das bei dir?



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist halt mein Hobby, daher darf es ruhig was kosten .


sehe ich auch so. Ich hatte mal angefangen das ganze zu summieren aber beim weit ins 4-stellige hab ich lieber aufgehört . 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Aquero wir sich über Verwandschaft freuen


bei mir schauen immer noch alle komisch in der Verwandschaft wenn ich von Wakü spreche. Da kann absolut niemand irgendwas mit PC-Teilen oder Wakü anfangen


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Nach langem Überlegen habe ich sie jetzt auch bestellt. Ich brauche nun nur noch einen AGB für das gute Stück und da bin ich noch sehr stark am Grübeln.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Passt die Pumpe beim Eisbecher?
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | Eisbecher | Roehrenbehaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Will das System die nächsten Wochen grundreinigen und würde gern die neue Pumpe verbauen.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Passt die Pumpe beim Eisbecher?
> Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655 | Eisbecher | Roehrenbehaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
> 
> Will das System die nächsten Wochen grundreinigen und würde gern die neue Pumpe verbauen.



Warum sollte das nicht passen? Die Standfüsse passen vielleicht nicht mehr, aber man hat ja noch andere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Venom89 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



NiXoN schrieb:


> Hattest Du den Verbund HK-Tube und D5 schonmal im Einsatz? Einige haben sich jetzt zu Vibrationen und Schall geäußert. Wie ist das bei dir?



Ja momentan. Ich weis ja nicht was für Gehäuse da genutzt wurden, aber bei mir läuft sie auf 50% absolut leise, bei 120L/H.



NiXoN schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so. Ich hatte mal angefangen das ganze zu summieren aber beim weit ins 4-stellige hab ich lieber aufgehört



Einfach weiter machen 



NiXoN schrieb:


> bei mir schauen immer noch alle komisch in der Verwandschaft wenn ich von Wakü spreche. Da kann absolut niemand irgendwas mit PC-Teilen oder Wakü anfangen



Ich habe da wenigstens ein paar Gesprächspartner.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Das Update kommt aber reichlich spät  

Ich habe nachgefragt, wann der Versandt starten soll. 
Antwort --> Ende dieser Woche, Anfang nächster.

Ich freue mich schon


----------



## tigra456 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Frage wäre nur ob ich die Pumpe an meine EK XRES bekomme...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr ?


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Frage wäre nur ob ich die Pumpe an meine EK XRES bekomme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich das gleiche gefragt, da ich auch noch einen AGB brauche. Die Pumpe wird passten, nur die Halterung passt nicht mehr. 

Hier müsste man dann auf so was setzen:
EK-RES X3 Holder 60mm (2pcs)  – EK Webshop

Oder halt mit dem Entkoppelungsgummie der Pumpe am Boden befestigen, jedoch ist das kein wirklicher Halt


----------



## tigra456 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Naja höchstens man nimmt die Pumpe mit ihrer mitgelieferten Befestigung und bohrt Löcher so das sie an die XRES Radihalterung passt...?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Naja höchstens man nimmt die Pumpe mit ihrer mitgelieferten Befestigung und bohrt Löcher so das sie an die XRES Radihalterung passt...?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber hier geht die Verschraubung nur ins Silikon und dieses ist nur eingesteckt = keine richtige Fixierung.

Die ist nur gedacht um die Pumpe selbst zu halten, mit dem AGB Top hat man aber ein sehr viel höheres Gewicht, als das wofür die Halterung gedacht ist.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Wenn man die genauen Maße kennen würde vom Spalt über der Anzeige bis zum Pumpenrand, dann könnte man die EK Halterung quasi in slim ausm 3D drucker lassen...
Des könnte doch ne Möglichkeit sein ?

EDIT. 

Wie ist das mit den XRES Halterungen ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Grob geschätzt scheint es die Hälfte der Pumpen-"Fassung" zu sein, welche verloren geht. 

Ich habe mich schlussendlich,  für einen Heatkiller Tube entschieden, Problem gelöst


----------



## tigra456 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Die EK Halterung hat halt ne Art von Dämpfung mit drin....

Entweder man bekommt den EK Haltering von der dicke halbiert...
Oder ich schau ob mein Kumpel mitm 3D Drucker des evtl hinbekommt...

Zur Not hast du recht, Heatkiller Tube


----------



## TheAbyss (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Die wird's werden, löst gleich mehrere meiner Baustellen und ist an der Stelle, an der sie hängen wird auch noch ein Hingucker. Nur ob jetzt bestellen oder nächstes Jahr, wenn die Wartung ansteht, dass weiss ich noch nicht. Ebenfalls HK Tube im Übrigen, das wird richtig schick.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Also mit den Halterungen für den Tube, kann man diese auch mit Schraubengummies entkoppeln. 

Wie in diesem Set Enthalten:
EK-DDC Anti-Vibration Mounting  – EK Webshop

In anderen Shops (auch bei Aqua Computer) bekommt man diese auch einzeln
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer 41092


----------



## Amigo (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Nices Teil!!


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Bin mal gespannt wann sie endlich verschickt werden [emoji16] bekam Ende letzter Woche Anfang dieser mitgeteilt, also sollte das ja bald sein...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shoggy (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Der erste Schwung wurde heute Nachmittag fertig und geht morgen raus.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Der erste Schwung wurde heute Nachmittag fertig und geht morgen raus.



Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob meine dazu gehört [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Venom89 (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Meine gehört dazu. Kommt morgen


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Meine noch nicht.

Dabei wurde hier gesagt, dass noch Einheiten der ersten Charge verfügbar wären, dies bekam ich auf eine weitere Anfrage bestätigt, also habe ich meine Bestellung abgeschlossen. Danach frage ich mit meiner Bestellnummer wann es denn soweit sei. Ende Letzte Woche, Anfang dieser hieß die Antwort.
Ich bin jetzt nicht soooo extrem in Eile, dennoch wäre ich enttäuscht, wenn das Paket nicht wenigstens diese Woche raus geht. Zudem soll heute mein Heatkiller Tube ankommen.

Denke die meisten kennen das, Hardware dort liegen zu haben, aber nicht nutzen zu können weil noch ein Teil fehlt... .

Bin also mal gespannt.


----------



## Shoggy (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Es sollte wohl klar sein, dass wir nicht alle Bestellungen an nur einem Tag abarbeiten können zumal so viel auch gar nicht an einem Tag aus der Fertigung kommt


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Es sollte wohl klar sein, dass wir nicht alle Bestellungen an nur einem Tag abarbeiten können zumal so viel auch gar nicht an einem Tag aus der Fertigung kommt



Kein Problem, es juckt halt sehr stark 

Ich weiss ja auch nicht wie gross oder klein ihr eigentlich seid. Wieviel Mitarbeiter die Pumpe zusammenbauen, wie lange der Zusammenbau einer Pumpe dauert und und und....

Edit: Ich habe meine E-Mail jetzt auch bekommen ))) und mein Heatkiller Tube ist auch angekommen (wow ist der mächtig)


----------



## Wolfgang75 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Meine ist auch unterwegs,kommt passend zum Wochenende.


----------



## NiXoN (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> ...wow ist der mächtig



Ist zwar OT hier, aber welchen hast Du bestellt? Den 150er?

BTT: Die Pumpe würde mich auch reizen, aber ich warte mal die ersten Praxisergebnisse ab. Mit meinem jetzigen Aufbau bräuchte ich 2 und da heißt es wieder nen halben Monat nix essen


----------



## arcDaniel (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



NiXoN schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT hier, aber welchen hast Du bestellt? Den 150er?
> 
> BTT: Die Pumpe würde mich auch reizen, aber ich warte mal die ersten Praxisergebnisse ab. Mit meinem jetzigen Aufbau bräuchte ich 2 und da heißt es wieder nen halben Monat nix essen



Nein habe nur den 100er genommen und der ist schon massiver als mein 140mm EK-Xres. Am Montag soll meine Pumpe kommen. Glücklicherweise bis ich dann sogar zu Hause, wenn DHL es dann nicht versaut...


----------



## NiXoN (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

dann warte gleich hinterm Fenster. Ich kenne genügend Fälle... 
Na dann viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## arcDaniel (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

So ich werde zwar erst am Freitag dazu kommen aber hier mal zwei Fotos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

So meine habe ich heute auch bei der Post abgeholt und muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht.
Dann muss ich wohl auch eine aus dem ersten Schwung bekommen haben, stellt sich nur die Frage warum am Pumpenrad und der Pumpe selbst an den Metallteilen teilweise wie Wasserflecken zu sehen sind? 

Mich würde ja mal interessieren da ja immer wieder von inkompatiblen metallmischungen im Loop geredet wird aus welchem Metall welcher Legierung die Metallteile dieser D5 bestehen?! 

Ach ja und für alle die sich fragen ob das mit den Maßen irgendwie funktioniert habe ich noch zwei Bilder gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, die Bilder helfen euch.


----------



## Shoggy (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



mad-onion schrieb:


> stellt sich nur die Frage warum am Pumpenrad und der Pumpe selbst an den Metallteilen teilweise wie Wasserflecken zu sehen sind?



Deine erste D5 Pumpe? Das ist bei jeder D5 ziemlich normal da Xylem die Pumpen auf Funktion prüft.


----------



## mad-onion (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Ja meine erste "neue" D5.. ist das strafbar?


----------



## TheAbyss (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> So ich werde zwar erst am Freitag dazu kommen aber hier mal zwei Fotos
> 
> 
> 
> OMG ist das ein schickes Paar... mal gucken wie sie unter meiner 150er Tube aussieht!


----------



## ForceScout (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Schickes Ding... Leider zu Spät! Hätte ich sofort gekauft
Hab erst im August ne normale D5 gekauft nachdem ich den Enermax Neocharger Kram (zum Glück!) zurückgegeben habe.
Hab mir dann auch den Heatkiller Tube geholt, so ein geiles Teil


----------



## NiXoN (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Beweisbilder für alle Zweifler dass sie unter den HK-Tube passt !?!

aber blöde Frage, müssen die Bilderquotes sein? Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber kann man sich ja auch oben ansehen.

Aber ist und bleibt ne schöne Pumpe


----------



## arcDaniel (2. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

So meine D5 NExt ist verbaut und läuft.

Was soll ich sagen, sie sieht klasse aus, läuft auch mit 100% ruhig. Die Wassertemperatur nun zu haben freut mich.

Einen höheren Druchfluss scheine ich auch zu haben, da meine RTX etwas kühler bleibt, aber sehen kann ich das leider nicht, weil der VIRTUELLE MESSER scheinbar nicht will.

Ich habe ihn jetzt schon X mal versucht zu kalibreieren, einmal hatte er auch kurz 105l/h angewiesen, dann aber wieder nichts mehr. Keinen Plan was ich falsch mache.


----------



## TheAbyss (2. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> So meine D5 NExt ist verbaut und läuft.
> 
> Was soll ich sagen, sie sieht klasse aus, läuft auch mit 100% ruhig. Die Wassertemperatur nun zu haben freut mich.
> 
> ...



Hast du einen Vergleichswert im Bezug auf die Genauigkeit der Wassertemperatur?


----------



## TheAbyss (2. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



NiXoN schrieb:


> Beweisbilder für alle Zweifler dass sie unter den HK-Tube passt !?!
> 
> aber blöde Frage, müssen die Bilderquotes sein? Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber kann man sich ja auch oben ansehen.
> 
> Aber ist und bleibt ne schöne Pumpe




..ist editiert.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Hast du einen Vergleichswert im Bezug auf die Genauigkeit der Wassertemperatur?



Nein, scheinen aber Bezüglich der Zimmertemperatur realistisch zu sein.

Edit:

Ich schildere mal mein Problem mit dem virtuellen Durchfluss:

Mein Loop:
D5 Next (mit Heatkiller tube) --> EK Vetor GPU BLock --> EK  Supremacy CPU Block --> EK-QDC --> Mora3 360 --> EK-QDC -->  zurück zur Pumpe
Alles mit einem 16/10mm ZMT Schlauch

Was habe ich bis dato gemacht:
-Firmware der D5 Next installiert und die aktuelle Aquasuite
-Kalibrierung wie folgt durchgeführt:
--Schlauch knicken und geknickt halten (Ich habe auch versucht einfach einen QDC zu öffnen, was den Kreislauf ja auch blockiert)
--Kalibrieren Starten (Aquasuite oder direkt auf der Pumpe)
--nach 100% und dem dortigen Piepen Schlauch wieder los lassen (oder den QDC wieder zusammen stecken)

Ich bekomme immmer nur 0L/h angezeigt. Ich habe versucht die Pumpe etwas  niedriger zu stellen und dann die Kalibrierung nochmal gestartet.  Direkt nach dieser bekomme ich dann Kurz Werte von etwas über 100L/h  angezeigt, welcher dann aber schnell wieder auf 0 fallen.

Ich kann mir nicht erklären was ich falsch mache. Dass mein Loop zu  restriktiv ist, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, denn dann dürfte  dieses Feature bei 90% aller Wasserkühlungen gar nicht funktionieren.



Hat hier vielleicht einer eine Idee?


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Für den Doppelpost entschuldige ich mich, ich möchte dennoch, dass das Thema einmal nach oben rutscht, weil ich jetzt meine Einschätzung zur D4 Next und Aquacomputer abgebe:

Die Pumpe ist deutlich kompakter als ich ich anfangs dachte, ich verwende die kleine flache Silikonabdeckung, da die Pumpe über das Heatkiller Tube am Gehäuse fixiert ist.
Die RGB Beleuchtung, ich bin kein Fan, jedoch ist diese sehr dezent und lässt sich mit wenigen Klicks abschalten wer es nicht mag.
Die Verarbeitung ist klasse. Die Schrift auf dem Display ist bei vielen Informationen zwar sehr klein, dennoch gut ablesbar.

Über die Pumpe selbst braucht man nicht viele Worte zu verlieren, das ist eine D5 wie die meisten sie schon kennen. Eine Pumpe welche sich bereits seit Jahren einer großen Beliebtheit erfreut. Für meine Montage bin ich nur erstaunt wie ruhig sie ist, sogar bei voller Drehzahl.

Der Temperaturmesser für Wasser ist ebenfalls klasse. Ob der Wert nun 100% stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen. Anhand der Zimmertemperatur und der Temperaturen der Hardware, jedoch sehr plausibel. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass es mir nicht auf +/- ein paar Grad ankommt. Es ist halt wichtig zu wissen, wenn die Hardware sehr heiss werden würde, ob die Wassertemperatur ebenfalls steigt oder es sich eher um eine schlechte/falsche Montage vom Block handelt.

Die Lüftersteuerung habe ich nicht probiert und werde sie nicht nutzen können, dazu später mehr.

Der virtuelle Durchflussmesser, ja das geht gar nicht. Es fängt damit an, dass bei der Produktvorstellung so einiges verschwiegen wurde und sogar auf der Shopseite nicht zu finden ist (vielleicht etwas paranoid, aber ich habe die aktuelle Shopseite als PDF gesichert):
-Der Kreislauf muss zur Kalibrierung blockiert werden, dies wird auf der Shopseite angeben. Wer dies nicht liest und ein System mit Hardtubes hat, welcher nur in den seltensten Fällen einen Sperrhahn im Loop haben (wozu auf), kann es schon sofort vergessen
-Wassertemperatur soll sich zwischen 25-35°C befinden, ok ist leicht machbar, auch wenn ich bei mir zuerst, das Wasser aufwärmen musste....
-Drehzahl der Pumpe min 3000rpm, kein Problem
-Misst nur ab min. 80L/St. Dieser sehr begrenze Einsatz, steht weder auf der Shopseie noch in der Produktvorstellung.
-Man soll DP Ultra als Kühlmittel verwenden  (Steht bis heute nicht auf der Shopseite !!!)

So bei mir funktioniert es nicht und das einzige was ich nicht habe ist DP Ultra als Kühlmittel. Hier mal mein Standpunkt:
Die Pumpe kann nicht erkennen welche Kühlflüssigkeit im Loop ist. dennoch kann sie Flüssigkeit einen Einfluss haben durch z.B. die Viskosität. So jetzt bin ich aber der Meinung, dass etwas angezeigt werden sollte, egal welche Flüssigkeit drin ist. Die Messung kann Falsch sein, z.b. ich habe einen Durchfluss von 120L/St. und mit DP Ultra würde diese auch Angezeigt, durch eine ander Flüssigkeit, stimmt die Rechnung aber nicht und ich würde 100 oder in die andere Richtung 140 L/St. angezeigt bekommen. Es kommt aber gar nichts!!! Einfach nur 0!!! 
Zudem bekam ich von offizieller Seite bestätigt, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin und im AquaComputer Forum ist ebenfall jemand, bei dem es nicht geht, trotz DP Ultra.

Warum reite ich nun so auf dem DP Ultra herum? 
Von Sebastian, der Programmierer von Aquacomputer, meinte nur, für meinen Geschmack sehr Arrogant, dass es daran liegt, dass ich kein DP Ultra nutzen würde und dies ja im Handbuch vermerkt sei.
Auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube, dass dies das einzige Problem wäre, wäre ein Hinweis auf der Shopseite gewesen, so hätte ich mit der Pumpe 5L DP Ultra mit bestellt, 
Jetzt müsste ich also erneut Lieferkosten zahlen!!! Ich wohne in Luxemburg und hier bekomme ich gar keinen kostenlosen Versandt.
Ich hatte Sebastian sogar vorgeschlagen, dass sie mir 5L zukommen lassen, falls es das Problem lösen würde, würde ich das DP Ultra sogar bezahlen. Die paar Euro Destilliertes Wasser zum spülen des Loop, würde ich auch auf mich nehmen (dem neuen CyroFuel was dann entsorgt wird, würde ich auch nicht nachweinen). Dieser Post wurde gelesen, aber nur ein Teil davon wurde für eine Antwort als Quote benutzt, der Rest wurde ignoriert.

Das Benehmen hat meiner Einstellung zu Aquacomputer einen richtigen Dämpfer verpasst. Sie haben klasse Produkte, wenn man als Kunde aber so abgespeist wird und wir reden von einer kleinen Firma und einer Person vom Stammpersonal, ist das schon sehr enttäuschen.

Glücklicherweise haben sie hier mit Shoggy einen deutlich kompetenteren Vertreter, welcher mit seiner Freundlichkeit, Ehrlichkeit und schnellen Kommunikation den Karren etwas aus dem Dreck zieht. Hier ein Danke und Respekt an ihn!!!

Ich werde in absehbarer Zeit einen richtigen Durchflusssensor nachkaufen und diesen an die Pumpe Anschließen, dann kann ich auch geringere Duschflüsse messen bekomme auch gemessene Werte und nicht errechnete Schätzwerte. Allerdings verliere ich dann die Lüfterregelung, dies ist auch so auf der Shopseite angegeben, beider Produktvorstellung kann ich diese Einschränkung aber nicht wieder finden. 

Würde ich die Pumpe noch mal kaufen? Ein klares Ja. Die Technik der Pumpe funktioniert ja, der Virtuelle Sensor ist nur Software, welcher mit den Werten der Pumpe arbeitet. Drehzahl, Stromaufnahme, Spannung.... alles wird von der Pumpe gemessen, wenn die Software aber versagt und der Programmierer trotzt (meine Meinung und anders kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen) kann die Pumpe nicht.

Was mich noch etwas stutzig macht ist die Aquasuite, die Lizenz ist bis zur Aquasuite 2019 gültig. Wir sind jetzt November, Anfang 2019 wird sicherlich Version 2019 kommen. Bekommt man echt nur einen so kurzen Software Support? 
Wenn nun der Virtuelle Sensor für die Version 2019 gehoben wird, muss ich dann wieder eine neue Lizenz bezahlen um ein jetzt mit gekauftes Feature zu nutzen? 

Für mich kann ich folgendes Fazit ziehen: Hardware Top, Software Flop


----------



## Venom89 (4. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Du erhälst Updates bis einschließlich 2019. Die letzte Version, kannst du so lange nutzen wie du willst.
Je nach Produkt verlängert sich der Zeitraum.

Softwareentwicklung kostet viel Geld. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit der Aquasuite, daher finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung. 

Hättest du auch auf der Produktseite der D5 Next lesen können.

Oder hier:

Neu: aquasuite Lizenzsystem - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

@Venom89

Danke für die Aufklärung. 

Die Sache mit dem Durchflusssensor stört mich zwar noch immer, jedoch wenn ich bedenke, dass ich vielleicht DP Ultra kaufen müsste, damit es vielleicht Funktioniert... Durch den Mora brauch ich relativ viel Flüssigkeit und dann könnte ich Preislich auch sofort einen richtigen Durchflusssensor kaufen und wäre nicht an eine Flüssigkeit gebunden.

So ich habe mir noch etwas Gedanken dazu gemacht:
Wie wird der Virtuelle Durchfluss berechnet. Wenn man schaut, welche Werte zur Verfügung stehen und wie die Kalibrierung abläuft, gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Je nach Widerstand braucht der Motor einen höheren Strom um die gleiche Drehzahl zu erreichen.  Also wird der Strom bei Blockiertem Wasser gemessen und welche Stöme bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen hier anliegen. Somit bekommt man einen Nullwert und kann an dieser Werte den Durchfluss berechnen. Sprich höherer Durchfluss, weniger Strom.

Nun kommen 2 Sachen ins Spiel, Shoggy meinte, dass bei der D5 der Bereich welcher sich hier ändert, sehr gering ist. Ich habe das so  verstanden, dass durch die Grundleistung der Pumpe bereits ein sehr hoher Widerstand erforderlich ist um die Ströme in die Höhe zu bekommen, zeitgleich ist der Grundverbrauch der Pumpe bereits "hoch".
Sprich der unterschied der fließenden Ströme ist sehr gering bei:
-die Pumpe muss bei blockierten Loop drehen
-die Pumpe läuft ganz frei ohne Widerstand

Dann kommt das DP Ultra, was laut einem User hier im Forum, vergleichbar dickflüssig ist, also eine hohe Viskosität hat. Diese Viskosität ist wahrscheinlich nötig um überhaupt einen Nutzbaren Bereich der Ströme zu erzeugen.

Diese Überlegung hat mich jetzt etwas runter geholt. Dennoch ist es eigentlich sehr Fragwürdig so etwas überhaupt zu Bewerben. Da es sogar bei 100%igem Einhalten der Vorgaben extrem begrenzt ist.

Als Gimmick um zu sagen, Wasser läuft alles OK, Wasser steht still Alarm. Aber sie mussten die Pumpe ja als, All in One vermarkten. Für mich schaden sie sich somit mehr als hätten sie diese Feature einfach weg gelassen. Ich hätte die Pumpe auch so gekaut.

Nun habe ich das Feature aber mit gekauft und es ist Schrott. Und das ist etwas, was mich stört, eine Funktion zu haben, welche Angezeigt wird und sie nicht geht. Eine Simple Funktion sie komplett aus zu blenden würde mir schon gefallen.


----------



## chaotium (4. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

@ arcDaniel:

Bist Du auch schon so ein Ami Zombie, denn man alles haargenau in den Mund schieben muss?
Auszug aus dem Handbuch der D5 Next, Seite 47, Kapitel 13 Abschnitt 3:

"Zur Verwendung der virtuellen Durchflussmessung wählen Sie den entsprechenden
Eintrag im Feld „Sensortyp“ aus.
Voraussetzungen für die Verwendung:
● Verwendung von Double Protect Ultra als Kühlmittel
● Pumpendrehzahl mindestens 3000 U/min
● Durchfluss von mindestens 80 l/h
● Keine weitere Pumpe im Kreislauf
● Kalibrierung durchgeführt
Durchflusswerte unter 80 l/h werden nicht angezeigt, da die Berechnungsmethode
in diesem Bereich zu ungenau ist.

Zur Kalibrierung muss die Pumpe kurzzeitig bei blockiertem Kühlmittelkreislauf betrieben
werden. Dazu kann beispielsweise ein Schlauch im Kreislauf durch Abknicken
blockiert werden oder ein in den Kreislauf montierter Kugelhahn/Absperrhahn
geschlossen werden.
Durchführung der Kalibrierung:
1. Der Kreislauf muss perfekt entlüftet sein, es dürfen keine Luftblasen/Schaum
im Kühlmittel erkennbar sein.
2. Die Kühlmitteltemperatur sollte zwischen 25 °C und 35 °C liegen.
3. Stellen Sie sicher, dass der Computer aktuell im Leerlaufzustand ist und
auch keine rechenintensiven Hintergrundaufgaben ausführt. Während der
Kalibrierung fließt kein Kühlmittel durch den Kreislauf!
4. Unterbrechen Sie den Kühlmittelfluss durch Abknicken eines Schlauches
oder Schließen eines Absperrhahns im Kreislauf.
5. Starten Sie den Kalibriervorgang über die aquasuite oder im Gerätemenü.
6. Warten Sie den Abschluss der Kalibrierung ab. Der Vorgang dauert ca. 30
Sekunden. Falls Fehler auftreten oder nach 60 Sekunden die Kalibrierung
nicht abgeschlossen ist, gehen Sie sofort zum nächsten Schritt weiter.
7. Beenden Sie die Unterbrechung des Kühlmittelflusses. Stellen Sie sicher, dass
keine Schläuche geknickt sind und eventuelle Absperrhähne vollständig geöffnet
sind."

Auszug aus dem Handbuch.
Wieso machst Du nun einen Aufstand, nur weil man selbst versagt hat nachzuschauen. Es ist genau das gleiche wie bei der Aquastream, da ist es genau das gleiche.
Einfach mal die Handbücher lesen, die dabei sind. Und der Durchflusssensor ist nur dazu da, um überhaupt was anzuzeigen. Es ist also gesagt, dass man lieber noch ein paar Kröten in
einen echten Sensors steckt.

Dann zum Thema Kühlflüssigkeiten:
Bei EKWB steht, mann darf nur Herstellereigene Flüssigkeiten nutzen, dasselbe bei Aquacomputer. Bei Watercool steht: demineralisiertes bzw.
entionisiertes Wasser (destilliertes Wasser) als Kühlmedium zu verwenden.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

@xtrame90
Nein bin kein Zombi und ja ich kann lesen und du hast mir nix neues gezeigt. 

Das Handbuch bekommt man aber erst nach dem Kauf (ok mit etwas suchen als PDF vorher). Der Käufer schaut aber die Shopseite und liest hier die Informationen. Wer bei der Produktvorstellung alles gelesen hat, denkt ja bereits alles zu wissen und liest die Shopseite wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Und noch mal, das einzige was ich nicht habe ist DP Ultra. Im Aqua Computer Forum ist ein User der die gleichen Problem, TROTZ DP Ultra hat.

Versagt? Wenn hier einer Versagt hat sind es beide Seiten:
-Ich, weil ich nicht vor der Bestellung das Handbuch gelesen habe und sofort einen Kanister DP Ultra mit bestellt habe
-Aqua Computer, weil sie ein Feature bewerben, was sehr eingeschränkt oder gar nicht funktioniert

Wen ich das nächste mal meinen Loop öffne, wahrscheinlich für einen Heatkiller Block für meine RTX, kommt ein richtiger Durchflussmesser mit rein und fertig ist das Thema.


----------



## Stephan_AC (5. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Als Chef der für die Proukte verwantworlich ist möchte ich mich hier mal einmischen: Der VirtualFlow Sensor funktioniert grundsätzlich nur mit DP-Ultra.

Zum Hintergrund: Die Pumpe misst die Stromaufnahme, die Drehzahl, Temperatur und Spannungen. Jeder dieser Parameter muss sehr exakt ermittelt werden damit die Errechnung funktionieren kann. Dies sind die Basisdaten. Danach werden über die Temperatur einige Werte korrigiert, einer davon - und dies ist der wichtigste - ist die Viskosität des Kühlmittels. Diese ist sehr stark temperaturabhängig und muß daher kalibriert werden. (Übrigens messen alle im Wasserkühlungsbereich verwendeten Sensoren auch immer fehlerhaft wenn dies nicht geschieht). Zudem ist DP Ultra aufgrund seines relativ hohen Glykolanteils von der Viskosität weit weg von Wasser. 
Verwendete man die Pumpe mit etwas anderem als DP Ultra passiert auf Deutsch völliger Schwachsinn. Die Kalibrierung berechnet einen völlig falschen Viskositätswert und die Flüssigkeit verhält sich völlig anders als Wasser. 

Wir könnten jetzt Wasser als Option in der Firmware anbieten. Allerdings ist reines Wasser als Kühlmittel 2018 wirklich nicht mehr zu empfehlen und daher macht dies aus unserer Sicht keinen Sinn. Wenn dann z.B Kühlflüssigkeiten von EK oder Alphacool verwendet werden, so liegt der Glyokolanteil wieder anders.

Zur Kalibrierung: Wir weisen darauf schon recht sichtbar hin. Gut, vielleicht nicht gerade in der Produktankündigung - aber da ist es auch nicht gerade üblich in die Details zu gehen. Wer hard-tubes verwendet, der kann die Kalibrierung aber auch vor Einbau durchführen. Lediglich das Kühlmittel sollte dann nicht mehr getauscht werden. Die Kalbrierung haben wir deshalb diesmal integriert, da wir es für ganz essientiell halten dass die Durchflüsse im niedrigen Bereich möglichst korrekt gemessen werden (und niedrig heißt hier 100l/h). Zudem kann sie über die Zeit veränderte Kühlmittelviskositäten in einem begrenzten Bereich ausgleichen. Bei der aquastrem ULTIMATE gibt es diese Funktion nicht, bei der D5 sind aber die möglichen Durchflüsse in einem deutlich größeren Bereich.

Zum Abschluss: Es wird weiter an der Funktion optimiert werden. Auch die Unterstützung von zumindest Wasser oder einer einstellbaren Viskosität des verwendeten Kühlmittels ist grundsätzlich denkbar.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Stephan_AC schrieb:


> Als Chef der für die Proukte verwantworlich ist möchte ich mich hier mal einmischen: Der VirtualFlow Sensor funktioniert grundsätzlich nur mit DP-Ultra.
> 
> Zum Hintergrund: Die Pumpe misst die Stromaufnahme, die Drehzahl, Temperatur und Spannungen. Jeder dieser Parameter muss sehr exakt ermittelt werden damit die Errechnung funktionieren kann. Dies sind die Basisdaten. Danach werden über die Temperatur einige Werte korrigiert, einer davon - und dies ist der wichtigste - ist die Viskosität des Kühlmittels. Diese ist sehr stark temperaturabhängig und muß daher kalibriert werden. (Übrigens messen alle im Wasserkühlungsbereich verwendeten Sensoren auch immer fehlerhaft wenn dies nicht geschieht). Zudem ist DP Ultra aufgrund seines relativ hohen Glykolanteils von der Viskosität weit weg von Wasser.
> Verwendete man die Pumpe mit etwas anderem als DP Ultra passiert auf Deutsch völliger Schwachsinn. Die Kalibrierung berechnet einen völlig falschen Viskositätswert und die Flüssigkeit verhält sich völlig anders als Wasser.
> ...



Ich danke dir für den Beitrag.

Nachdem ich mich etwas beruhigt hatte und nochmal darüber nachgedacht habe, bin ich ja auch zu dieser Schlussfolgerung gekommen. Offen bleibt natürlich noch immer, dass andere User auch mit DP Ultra Probleme haben. 

Ich denke aber, dass mein kleiner "Erfahrungsbericht" dennoch Sachlich war und mehr Lob als Hate enthalten hat, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass der Ärger bezüglich des virtuellen Durchflussmesser eher hervor sticht. 

Bei meiner nächsten Bestellung wird DP Ultra dazu gehören. Ich habe mich zwar entschlossen einen richtigen Durchflusssensor (*Art.Nr.:* 53068 müsste ja passen) mit zu bestellen, bin trotzdem gespannt ob der Virtuelle dann mit DP Ultra funktioniert.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Habe meine D5 Next jetzt auch verbaut,CPU/GPU Kühler und Radiatoren gereinigt und neue Schläuche verbaut und das System mit DP Ultra befüllt.
Kurz gesagt,die Werte vom Durchflussmesser pendeln sich nach mehreren Durchläufen ein bei 5-10l Unterschied was ich völlig in Ordnung finde und zum kontrollieren des Durchfluss ausreícht.
Ob die Pumpe bei 50% 94 oder 88l/h bringt ist mir recht egal.
Mein Fazit: PWM Pumpe(endlich Silent im Officebetrieb),Lüftersteuerung(Aquaero gespart) und ein wirklich schickes Design haben sich für mich gelohnt.


----------



## chaotium (11. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*



Stephan_AC schrieb:


> Wir könnten jetzt Wasser als Option in der Firmware anbieten. Allerdings ist reines Wasser als Kühlmittel 2018 wirklich nicht mehr zu empfehlen und daher macht dies aus unserer Sicht keinen Sinn.



Und wieso? Ich liebe es wenn man was in den Ring wirft, ohne eine  Begründung.
Wieso macht es keinen Sinn? 
Ist doch Logisch.
Ein 5 Liter Kanister Destilliertes Wasser im Baumarkt kostet ca 5 Öken. Für ein Kanister von euch muss ich das 5 FACHE bezahlen.

Es ist kein deut besser als die Suppe aus dem Baumarkt. Und Ich kann auf Langzeiterfahrung zurück greifen.


@arcDaniel:

Bedenke dass der Sensor aufgrund mechanischer Teile klappern könnte.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. November 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Wo ich mir eher Gedanken mache ist die höhere Viskosität von DP Ultra.

Wenn diese so verschieden ist, dass es entscheidend ist, ob der Virtuelle Sensor geht oder nicht, so muss die Pumpe schon etwas mehr Strom verbrauchen und ich bräuchte auch eine höher Drehzahl um den Gleichen Durchfluss zu bekommen. Wäre jedenfalls logisch wenn die Flüssigkeit zäher ist.

Und hier stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn der Sache. Viele benutzen erfolgreich nur destilliertes Wasser und dies bereits seit Jahren, ohne Probleme. Wenn man nun keine wilden Metallmischungen im Loop hat, sollte Korrosion kein Thema sein auch die Pumpe ist für Wasser ausgelegt. Wärmeaufnahme? Naja zwischen Wasser und Zauberwasser, von was sprechen wir hier 1-2°C im besten Fall?

Ich nutze eine, für Wasserkühlungen geeignete, Flüssigkeit eigentlich nur um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Wenn ich wechsle versuche ich es einfach mit DP Ultra, ist ja sogar günstiger als das EK-CyroFuel, viel erwarten tue ich mir aber nicht davon. Wird erledigt wenn ich den mechanischen Durchflusssensor bestelle und dies hat im Moment keine wirkliche Priorität. Vielleicht kommt das Update früher und mit einem für Wasser Profil, geht es, mal sehen.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Wie ist denn die Lautstärke von der Aqua Computer D5 Next im Vergleich zu meiner Aquastream XT? Sie läuft momentan auf 35%, möchte gerne einen neuen PC/Gehäuse und eine kompaktere Pumpe haben. Was mir am wichtigsten ist das sie absolut leise ist meine Aquastream hört man nicht bzw der PC ist absolut leise.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Aqua Computer D5 Next: Wakü-Pumpe mit intelligenter Elektronik, RGB-LEDs und OLED-Display*

Meine D5 Next läuft mit 45% und ist aus dem Gehäuse nicht hörbar. 

Bis auf den Streitpunkt mit dem Virtuellen Durchflussmesser, kann ich diese Pumpe wärmstens empfehlen. Mittlerweile lasse ich auch die Lüfter meines Mora hier steuern um bei einem Bios-Update nicht immer wieder die Lüfter neu einstellen zu müssen. Mir gefällt das gazne sogar so gut, dass ich in nächster Zeit einen richtigen Durchflusssensor dranhängen werde und für den Lüfter einen Quadro. 

Wegen den Lizenzen werde ich aber mit dem Quadro bis nächstes Jahr warten, da so die Aquasuite noch ein weiteres Jahr mit Updates versorgt wird. (Eigentlich Clever von Aquacomputer, alle Jahre oder spätestens alles 2 Jahre ein neues Produkt kaufen um die Lizenz der Software zu sparen...)


----------

